# No way man... I'm NOT moving!!!! :(



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Just wondering what you guys do when/if your dog plants their feet and won't budge. I take our kids out on leash in the yar (due to digging and poop eating) and when I want to take them inside they (Geddy) stand there and dig their heals in. I always have treats with me, but they just don't cut it. I can wave them under their (Geddy's) noses and they (Geddy  still won't budge. 

Any suggestions??

I should add... I have done the "yay!! look at mom having fun... (acting like an idiot)... let's GO INSIDEEEEEE"!!!!!! Don't work!


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

She's just too smart... 'cause of all that good training you've done. heheheh.... Sorry I can't help, but I'm ready to learn what someone else will say.

dg


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

hahaha yeah... she's smart... she knows some tricks that's for sure!! But she certainly ISN'T obedient LMBO!!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I tried enticing with a treat and if that didn't work I went home. Young pups take a while to get the idea of a walk being a fun thing. I'm sure that by the time your pup is 1 YO you will be having the opposite problem. :


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Nope... Geddy just turned 19 mos... and has one DARN stubborn attitute sometimes.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> I should add... I have done the "yay!! look at mom having fun... (acting like an idiot)... let's GO INSIDEEEEEE"!!!!!! Don't work!


Can we get video of that? :311hi-thu :yipee:

I'm not of any help here....Merlin doesn't dig his feet in, he just rolls onto his back and sticks his tongue out at me. LOL!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Tilly is the Queen of that trick! She has also been known to fall to her side like a limp noodle in the middle of the street when she didnt like the Halti I was trying....I have learnt to pick up that big golden bum, stand her on her feet and pull...the legs start moving after a second or so!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Try taking him by the collar and bringing him into the house instead of trying to tug with the leash. Slipping your hand under the collar seems to work better than over the collar. Once inside give him a treat or play with a favorite toy for a minute or so.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

How about once the pottying is over (and picked up), let them off leash, presuming you have a fenced-in yard. You're out there with them, monitoring for no digging, but could they have a nice game of tennis ball fetching? This would use some energy, distract them (Geddy!) from digging in their heels, and then when you're ready for everyone to go inside, tell them "inside" and throw the tennis ball inside. Make going inside something fun (treats all around once you're in the house?) after some romping around.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My two won't stay out there without me. They probably follow me more readily because they're not on lead??? When I place my hand on the doorknob, they're up my butt!

I have had them out on lead for one reason or another. When I have to get Tucker to upchuck something he shouldn't have eaten he's on lead. He follows me in then, too. Maybe if you speed up your approach to the door it will help??? Sort of make a game of it and move fast???


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Penny's gone so far as to plant her feet, then her butt and finally flat out on her side. And goes limp. I can drag her by the collar if I want, she doesn't mind. Meanwhile, people passing in cars are calling the cops on me!

When she plants her feet, I give her a pretty stern Penny COME. If she moves even ONE HAIR in my direction, I start with the GOOD GIRL, WHAT A SWEETIE PIE, GOOD COME, THAT'S MY GIRL.

Otherwise, go to your dog's side and using the leash, pull him off balance to the side. Then move forward. Works with horses who have planted their feet, too.


----------



## chris428 (Jan 14, 2008)

I had the same problem a while ago with Dudu, he used to refuse to leave the swimming pool after he is washed and dried, it's like "u r an evil mum, why can't I go swimming".

Someone there taught me when dogs refuse to go/come, just adjust the collar very high up the neck, to the point it is just behind the ear bones, and give a gentle pull, usually when the collar is in that position, they loose the strength to pull on the leash, they will just be as good as angels. 

It worked wonder for me, although the "evil mum" expression remains, LOL.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I just keep pulling. So long as I outweigh the dog, I win! They usually don't let you drag them for very long before they start to ambulate on their own - at which point I cheer and praise like crazy. Up that point, I ignore them and pull.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

We've never had that problem with a Golden. They always trot right along.

It's the NEWFS! Sheesh.....especially if it's cold outside. They don't want to come in, period. Cole did it to me today. He weighs 122.2 lbs (or more this week), and I PULLED. He came grudgingly. Once he was up he moved.

The problem is that our female rolls over on her back, feet up in the air. I've found that if I nudge her under her butt with my foot, she'll hop up...usually. Otherwise, I pet her tummy very briefly and say "OK let's GO" in a happy voice. Once again, she'll USUALLY jump up. If all else fails....I PULL. hahahahaha!

They could drag me to New York without even feeling it......but they follow if I tug hard enough.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> We've never had that problem with a Golden. They always trot right along.
> 
> It's the NEWFS! Sheesh.....especially if it's cold outside. They don't want to come in, period. Cole did it to me today. He weighs 122.2 lbs (or more this week), and I PULLED. He came grudgingly. Once he was up he moved.
> 
> ...


I would love to be there to see this!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

When we first got Charlie from the rescue they told us she was very stubbon !!!! if she didn't want to go anywhere she would just lay down and nothing would move her.(very true)

We put a harness on her and it as easier to pick her up and get her on her feet again !!!! much to the amusement of people watching.

What we discovered was she hated turning round to come back the same way on a walk so we used to make sure we did a circular walk.

And it took about a month but she has not done it since if i think she is going to do i distract her in anyway i can think of and she is ok.

And no harness now i have passed it on to the rescue as they like using a harness as they say it makes a dog feel more secure than just a collar.


Maggie


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh man... I feel soo relieved now!!! Geddy is also the queen of drop, flop and wet noodle... she's got ALL the tricks up her sleeve. The "only" thing that works is dragging her along by her lead. I didn't want to mention that in case I was being a bad mommy... but she is just soo stubborn x 100000000 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for letting me know I'm not alone on this!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

maggie1951 said:


> We put a harness on her and it as easier to pick her up and get her on her feet again !!!! much to the amusement of people watching.
> 
> i have passed it on to the rescue as they like using a harness as they say it makes a dog feel more secure than just a collar.
> 
> Maggie


I totally agree! I much prefer the harness to a collar.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

We definitely have to use the gentle leader on her when taking her for a walk. But I'm talking about the back yard just to go potty. She can be trusted NOT to eat her poo so she has to be on a lead. Should I be using the gentle leader for this too do you think?


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

I just keep walking, they will either walk or die-I've never killed one yet!

then over the top praises when they are moving on their own.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

maggie1951 said:


> When we first got Charlie from the rescue they told us she was very stubbon !!!! if she didn't want to go anywhere she would just lay down and nothing would move her.(very true)
> 
> We put a harness on her and it as easier to pick her up and get her on her feet again !!!! much to the amusement of people watching.
> 
> ...


Yep, Meg was exactly the same. Hated turning round to go home. Circular walking was the answer!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Since you are not talking about her getting on strike during walks but just resisting coming back inside after a quick potty, you could perhaps make the coming back inside an event to be looked forward to. Does she like squeaky toys ? She could have a special one that is only played with for a couple of minutes after coming back in. Does she like to tug ? You could have a tug toy inside and play with her a little as soon as she gets in. 

I don't know if those are really good ideas because on the other hand, she could become so eager to go back in for the "special event" that she would not do her business in the yard unless you enforced the no poop, no play rule.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm no help. I have to stand at the door like an idiot singing "cooookies, Fergus!" to get him anywhere near the house.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> I'm no help. I have to stand at the door like an idiot singing "cooookies, Fergus!" to get him anywhere near the house.


I know that feeling my 1st Charlie was a naughty golden as well an another rescue they only way i could get her was to shout biscuit biscuit biscuit it worked with that Charlie but not this one.


Maggie


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

LOL. I thought there was only me who used to run around shouting "biscuit! "Sometimes if that didn't work I may have shouted "chicken"!
Meg once got loose on a busy road just otside Whitby and I and a friend were shouting "biscuit" and "chicken" cos she was playing with the traffic!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

twinny41 said:


> LOL. I thought there was only me who used to run around shouting "biscuit! "Sometimes if that didn't work I may have shouted "chicken"!
> Meg once got loose on a busy road just otside Whitby and I and a friend were shouting "biscuit" and "chicken" cos she was playing with the traffic!!


My Meg and your meg were just so a like !!!! when we were on holiday in Yorkshire we stopped to let Sadie and Meg out we were having a nice little walk and Meg got sight of a rabbit and she was off with us after her in hot pursuit and like you we were not far from a road i am pleased to say we stopped her she was a little devil at times.

Maggie


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Interesting thread. Taya won't go down the cellar steps and I have never figured out a way to get her to go. Talk about butt planting... 

And given the circumstances I have never felt that I could pull her down the steps. She's food addicted, but not under those circumstances.

I have resorted (shhhh!) to reading the "For all Dawgies, no huumans aloud" thread. Those dawgies all are practicing "glueing their bummies to the ground"... I thought I might learn something there...


----------

